# List of puzzle patents



## krazedkat (Nov 21, 2009)

"Picture Puzzle"
A.P. Dulgeroff's "Puzzle" (Interlocking)
D. Fudler's "Puzzle" (string/maze based)
J.D. Boyle's "Puzzle"
multisided value-coded puzzle pieces and supports therefore
"Ring" Puzzle
Some puzzle that uses gears?
3D Jigsaw
Dreyer block puzzle
3D Crossword
Method for framing a jigsaw puzzle
Moving Video Jigsaw Puzzle
Interlocking Puzzle
Gaming machine with interlinked arrangements of puzzle elements
Puzzle with pieces in the form of subdivided rhombuses
Rotary Puzzle Device
3D puzzle structure
Slide Puzzle
3D Jigsaw Puzzle
Multiple twisty puzzles


----------



## Stefan (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.calormen.com/TwistyPuzzles/twisty.htm


----------



## krazedkat (Nov 21, 2009)

Added that


----------



## advincubing (Jul 12, 2014)

Is anyone aware of recently-filed/granted 3x3 patents? The last two of which I'm aware are the 2009/2011 Dayan ones. I'd like to update my composite (thread here).

Cheers.


----------

